# Do girls like...



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Do girls generally like a skinny guy, a fatter guy, or a muscley guy?

And girls, do you mind men that are short like 5'5'-5'7 if you are shorter than them or do you like much taller men?

Just wondering... :banana


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

MastaMel said:


> Do girls generally like a skinny guy, a fatter guy, or a muscley guy?
> 
> And girls, do you mind men that are short like 5'5'-5'7 if you are shorter than them or do you like much taller men?
> 
> Just wondering... :banana


It all depends on the girl. I tend to go for guys that have a little meat on their bones but that's just me... and I like short guys too. But, here again, it depends on the individual. Some women like tall, other's like average, others like short. I'm short so I like someone closer to my size so I don't feel like a little girl :um


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't have a specific preference in terms of physicality.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm 5'7" so I prefer someone who's taller. I may go for someone my same height or possibly an inch shorter, depending on the person.
I'm into skinny guys and chunky guys. Like leppardess, I like a guy with meat on his bones, something to hold onto.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

There is no generally.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm short and skinny...so I go for skinny guys...a big guy would crush me...and I have no height preference as EVERYONE seems tall when you're 5'1"


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I like muscle (not necessarily alot of muscle though--quite a bit or just a little bit, whatever) & I dont care about height. Tall, short, whatever. I'm pretty short myself so I've never met a guy shorter than me anyway really.

I used to be more into tall scrawny guys, but not as much into scrawny anymore...that's not to say I wouldn't date one though. I don't really care either way as long as he was a nice decent guy and not an *******-- I just prefer muscular now. The last one I dated was short and scrawny so...I don't really discriminate based on body type. Don't really care as long as he's not obese.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

For me I suppose I'll know when I see the person. I've liked guys who were thin, muscular, chunky, tall, short, but too much of one thing can be a turn off depending on the guy. I'm not very picky as long as there is an attraction and he's a good person. I only ask that he is genuinely interested and not waste my time if he's not or wants to use me.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sure most girls prefer the medium build type. You know...enough muscle to tell that he works out, but no so much that he's "big"


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

MastaMel said:


> And girls, do you mind men that are short like 5'5'-5'7 if you are shorter than them or do you like much taller men?


I don't mind at all. I'm 5'6", and I like guys around the same height as me, so 5'5"-5'7" sounds like a good range. 5'8" and 5'9" are good too, anything under six feet.

Muscle tone is good. I have no complaints against guys who work out. :nw

I'm not attracted to overweight guys. I'm small-framed and slender myself, so I have a soft spot for the smaller types of guys, as long as their not sickly-looking. Good health is always sexy. :boogie


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

What if a guy is about 5 foot 10, muscular build, healthy looking, nice hair, average size, but his skin color is super pale...like an albino. Turn off?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it's safe to say that no matter what you look like, you're somebody's fetish.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That kitten has no nose.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

My aunt went out with this man once, she said was so ugly she coulnd't believe it. But he was really nice, they got along great on the date so she went out with him a few more times. I remember asking her why she was still dating the ugly guy and she said "He's not ugly!" 

I knew this lady once that I thought was not good looking at all, I just thought she was ick. However I got to know her and she was a fantastic person, kind, caring, easy to get along with, a great mother and all that other good stuff and now when I look at her I think she's beautiful and I wonder how I could have ever thought different. 

I think that helps to prove that looks really aren't everything, it's what's inside that counts.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

If you wanna keep your options wide open, then go for the Gumaro body type. I'm pretty sure no woman will ever see an athletic body as an obstacle.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Becky said:


> My aunt went out with this man once, she said was so ugly she coulnd't believe it. But he was really nice, they got along great on the date so she went out with him a few more times. I remember asking her why she was still dating the ugly guy and she said "He's not ugly!"
> 
> I knew this lady once that I thought was not good looking at all, I just thought she was ick. However I got to know her and she was a fantastic person, kind, caring, easy to get along with, a great mother and all that other good stuff and now when I look at her I think she's beautiful and I wonder how I could have ever thought different.
> 
> I think that helps to prove that looks really aren't everything, it's what's inside that counts.


Yeah it's neat isn't it? For me, how pretty I see someone as is highly dependent on what I think of them as a person. So little specifics in physical preference for me aren't worth considering much in terms of finding a partner, since I know if I think their personality is beautiful, I'll think their body is beautiful as well.

Not that my comment matters to this thread, since I'm male, sorry :fall


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I don't get that, I mean you lost me at the part about specifics in physical preferences aren't worth considering. What if she is morbidly obese with bad skin, a lazy eye, crooked teeth, and a prosthetic leg or worse, if she looked like Rosie O'Donnell? 

Would you still consider her body to be beautiful just because her personality is appealing? No, I don't get this at all! :no


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Figures


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I like my females like i like my steaks. Thick and crisp on the outside, but soft and bleeding on the inside! 

ROTF that sounds so gross actually


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

On its face value girls say they care about height. If you can get in through the barrier you'll be fine. It's a matter of getting through their notion that short is bad. When it comes to muscle better to be on the more cut slender muscle side. Like one said they don't want a guy so big he'll crush her.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Not overly muscular, that's gross.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> What if a guy is about 5 foot 10, muscular build, healthy looking, nice hair, average size, but his skin color is super pale...like an albino. Turn off?


Sounds good to me. I think pale guys are hot, especially with dark hair.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

YAY! I qualify for all those things cept being 5'10'  How about 5'5"?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I've seen your pic and I'd go with you, as long as you don't mind a girl who's a couple inches taller.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Do girls like...*



Strange Religion said:


> I've seen your pic and I'd go with you, as long as you don't mind a girl who's a couple inches taller.


See my point proven. Some will actually comment or joke about a guys height but when it comes down to it they'll deal with it if there are other attractions there.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Do girls like...*



Prodigal Son said:


> Yeah, I don't get that, I mean you lost me at the part about specifics in physical preferences aren't worth considering. What if she is morbidly obese with bad skin, a lazy eye, crooked teeth, and a prosthetic leg or worse, if she looked like Rosie O'Donnell?
> 
> Would you still consider her body to be beautiful just because her personality is appealing? No, I don't get this at all! :no


By "little specifics" I didn't really mean those very uncommon oddities that you exampled. Why would I prefer those things? Though while obesity grosses me out, I don't see what the problem is with a prosthetic leg, lazy eye, crooked teeth, or bad skin (whatever that means?? ezcema?).

I ment that like, for instance say I find a specific height range in women to be more attractive. Or specific hair colour or style or whatever. It's just that these supposed preferences don't matter much. In terms of relationships, I consider most women in my age range are decent looking enough... yet I'm really picky because of personality preferences. And in multiple relationships, there were times when I thought my partner to be the most beautiful person on Earth... in each case they were good looking I guess, but it's not like other guys would say they were "OMG soo HOttTTT!!11"

I figured it wouldn't really make sense to anyone :fall


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No, I get what you were saying. Personality is much more important to you rather than physical appearance, the personality traits can make a woman very attractive. I was just playing devil's advocate a little bit and taking it to extreme, the whole "most beautiful person on Earth" is a bit extreme so I played with it. No biggie.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Do girls like...*



Mayflower 2000 said:


> [quote="Prodigal Son":2b1cd]I figured it wouldn't really make sense to anyone :fall


[/quote:2b1cd]

No need to fall on your face, sir. I understand exactly where you're coming from and I can say I've experienced those things myself.

I can also say that it works in reverse too. I once knew a girl who was physically drop dead gorgeous when I first met her. Over the course of a couple weeks or so, I was exposed to the incredibly cruel and vindictive nature with which she treated others. I was actually really surprised to notice that I just found her very ugly after that and all physical attraction I'd felt before was entirely vanished.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Prodigal Son said:


> No, I get what you were saying. Personality is much more important to you rather than physical appearance, the personality traits can make a woman very attractive. I was just playing devil's advocate a little bit and taking it to extreme, the whole "most beautiful person on Earth" is a bit extreme so I played with it. No biggie.


The most beautiful person comment wasn't in my first post. And I dunno if it's an extreme comment. Just maybe a really odd experience. I'm not exaggerating to make a point.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Do girls like...*



scairy said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen your pic and I'd go with you, as long as you don't mind a girl who's a couple inches taller.
> ...


I agree with you. Like I said in my other post, although I prefer someone taller than me, I'd go for someone shorter depending on the person.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Like, the majority of women are likely to go for physique over height. I see buff short guys with attractive taller women all the time, while tall, skinny guys have to dress like a hipster in order to appeal to a niche market to have any hope of sex with a woman under 300lb.

I say this because I have the physique of Pete Doherty and on the infrequent occasions I get laid it's always with some alternative chick who will almost certainly grow out of it by age 25 and decide she wants a real man. I'm going to drink another protein shake.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> My aunt went out with this man once, she said was so ugly she coulnd't believe it. But he was really nice, they got along great on the date so she went out with him a few more times. I remember asking her why she was still dating the ugly guy and she said "He's not ugly!"
> 
> I knew this lady once that I thought was not good looking at all, I just thought she was ick. However I got to know her and she was a fantastic person, kind, caring, easy to get along with, a great mother and all that other good stuff and now when I look at her I think she's beautiful and I wonder how I could have ever thought different.
> 
> I think that helps to prove that looks really aren't everything, it's what's inside that counts.


Exactly. I've known people that were less than attractive, even to be considered ugly by most people but they turned out to be the sweetest, kindest people that I could ever have hoped to meet.

Looks might get you in the door but it's how you treat people and your personality that keep you there. I've gone out with guys that were really good looking but treated me like crap. On the other hand, I've met some guys that were less than good looking but they treated me like I mattered. Guess who I ended up with?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Of course looks aren't everything, but I want someone I'm actually attracted to. Yeah, personality helps, but only so much.
These days, ugly or not, the majority of guys are A-Holes all the same.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

no ****


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Strange Religion said:


> [quote="Prodigal Son":f4ba5]What if a guy is about 5 foot 10, muscular build, healthy looking, nice hair, average size, but his skin color is super pale...like an albino. Turn off?


Sounds good to me. I think pale guys are hot, especially with dark hair.[/quote:f4ba5]
I second that. :agree


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Do girls like...*



Strange Religion said:


> I've seen your pic and I'd go with you, as long as you don't mind a girl who's a couple inches taller.


That actually made my night when you said that  I was about to reply but got banned for a few  But that was so nice of you to say that cause i've seen your pic and you are HOT. IF i looked like you i wouldn't want to go out with me at all  I hate being so short


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Do girls like...*



SilentProphet said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen your pic and I'd go with you, as long as you don't mind a girl who's a couple inches taller.
> ...


Taller is cool that way she could dominate you! :banana


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

...so tempting.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Perverts!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You love it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL for real tho i wouldn't last a second with her! if she even rubbed against me i'd be done. :fall


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's why we'd have all night...
Before I get too graphic, I'll stop now. hahaha


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats ok! I'm going to go take cold shower anyways LOL


----------



## will666 (Mar 27, 2007)

well i got pretty low self steem cause im 5'5 , i would do anything to be way taller, id be way more self confident and all :/


----------

